# Screen Door



## jhudson1977 (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anyone have plans for a wooden screen door and wooden screens for windows?


----------



## jhudson1977 (Mar 1, 2008)

Never mind...........I found a conversation earlier in this thread that talked about this and it spurred some ideas in my head. 

I guess my only question would be to use lap joints or dowels for the joints? The conversation talked about both but was wondering how that door came out? Dowels would certainly be easier, but I have kids and need something that will hold up to them (four of them!).


----------



## jhudson1977 (Mar 1, 2008)

If I make a lap joint would the joint be any stronger with a couple of hardwood dowels used as pins?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

jhudson1977 said:


> Never mind...........I found a conversation earlier in this thread that talked about this and it spurred some ideas in my head.
> 
> I guess my only question would be to use lap joints or dowels for the joints? The conversation talked about both but was wondering how that door came out? Dowels would certainly be easier, but I have kids and need something that will hold up to them (four of them!).


Solid cast iron, three inches thick.:laughing: 

Gerry


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

cast iron is so tuff


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

Lap joints or dowels, your pick. (personally, I'd go with whatever is easier for you)

Either way, rest assured that you're going to end up with something that's 10 times stronger than anything you'd be able to buy at a store.

Good luck and have fun!


----------

